
Who's Buying Drugs on Venmo? - bojanbabic
http://www.vicemo.com/
======
mehly
The comment section on a transaction has got to be greater than 80% jokes.

It should also default private IMO.

------
gaspoweredcat
are these people unaware this data can be pulled or are they just stupid?

